# شغالة هندية للتنازل



## مسوقة26 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شغالة هندية للتنازل
العمر27 مسلمة
تجيد الطبخ وتجيد العربية ومعاملتها جيدة مع الاطفال
سبب التنازل عدم الحاجة لها

سعر التنازل20 الف غير قابل للتفاوض
للمفاهمة ابو احمد0538090026


----------

